# Edges2 Training Blades



## Phil Elmore (Jan 28, 2003)

Bob at http://www.trainingblades.com recently sent me three samples of his work to review.  They appear here:

http://www.philelmore.com/martial/edges.htm

They're good training blades, of aluminum with cord wraps (like the excellent Ray Dionaldo Warrior Craft blades I previously reviewed).

I've also written a brief companion piece for all the training knife reviews on the "Continuum of Training Blades:"

http://www.philelmore.com/martial/continuum.htm

Enjoy.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice reviews of both the Edges2 and Warriorcraft blades.  Bob's flat grip pinute is a great sword, but I am biased; I have been using mine for at least 6 years.
Phil; the time and effort you put on the website is apparent.  Thanks for taking the time to educate and entertain (ok, so I get a kick out of the hate mail section).
Chad


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks, Chad.  That's really nice of you to say.


----------

